# need drysuit - will trade, buy or rent



## telejill (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I'm rafting the Grand in March and need a drysuit. I am an Occupational Therapist who specializes in Myofascial Release - I can help you with just about any type of pain. I would be happy to trade my services for a drysuit borrow. Or I'm looking to buy or rent a used ladies small.
Thanks!


----------



## love2ski2fast (May 21, 2007)

Dry divocak rafting near buena vista - I took a swiftwater class from him and he had dry suits for rent. 

Have a great trip


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

The Kayak Academy near Seattle has an excellent selection of rental suits (and is very knowledgable) and will ship them to use for use during the rental period.

They might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

You may want to consider Craigslist as well. I know here in Portland and up in Seattle they are constantly turning up.

I will second the Kayak Academy. Great folks.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

love2ski2fast said:


> Dry divocak rafting near buena vista - I took a swiftwater class from him and he had dry suits for rent.
> 
> Have a great trip


 Colorado River Rafting ~ Experience Dvorak Kayak & Rafting Vacations!


----------



## yakmom (May 31, 2006)

If you are in the Fort Collins area, Sierra Trading Post sometimes has random GREAT deals on drysuits. You have to go up there as they don't post them online and they are kind of tucked in the back part but they are great. Usually bombergear but I've had mine for four years now and it is still in good working order. I paid $80 bucks and retail was $699. have fun on the grand


----------



## McBoater (Feb 28, 2010)

*Dry Suit*

I have a new O neill 7000 X Women sz 6 available. Never got to use it.


----------



## cunningham39 (Feb 15, 2009)

Call CKS and ask Tiff Simpson about her Women's sz. Small Kokatat Gore-tex dry suit. She's asking $600.


----------

